# I would love to have a pet pigeon and need advice.



## Teresa1978 (Apr 11, 2016)

I live in a small city in Spain where there are hundreds of pigeons. I usually feed them, specially in winter. I do love pigeons.

I have a balcony and I am wondering if it would be possible for me to have my very own pet pigeon. I am planning to buy a young pigeon, get him used to share my house and then open the balcony so he can fly freely, meet other pigeons and return home everyday.

Is it realistic?

Should I choose a male or a female?

Which kind of pigeon is better for that purpose? A homing pigeon?

Could my pet pigeon get a partner by himself?

Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Generally tame pigeons being allowed to fly free are not safe due to unkind humans, ect and pigeons that fly without a flock are at a much greater risk of getting killed by a predator bird. Do you live in a apartment where you can't make a small loft for a pet pigeon? Do you want a loft, or do you want it to come in at times with you? If you want it to stay in with you like you mentioned, beyond getting used to the house, I would recommend making a secure enclosure for him to enjoy the outdoors safely, or screening in your patio. I personally would not recommend letting one pigeon fly free when it is tame. It would probably be better for you to get it a mate. If you get a male and female that become mates, they are generally much happier.


----------



## Teresa1978 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you, Wiggles.
I live in an apartment.
I would love the pigeon to share the house with me, to be free also inside the house, but I understand what you say.
I think perhaps I could buy a pigeon-house for the balcony and wait for any feral pigeon to choose it as his home. If it happens I could enjoy some company and the pigeon would remain free.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Teresa1978 said:


> Thank you, Wiggles.
> I live in an apartment.
> I would love the pigeon to share the house with me, to be free also inside the house, but I understand what you say.
> I think perhaps I could buy a pigeon-house for the balcony and wait for any feral pigeon to choose it as his home. If it happens I could enjoy some company and the pigeon would remain free.


If you put wild bird seed out that wild doves like, at some point the pigeons will find it, then You will have all the pigeons you would ever want and perhaps more. 

The problems with that is, neighbors and building owners, they may not like pigeons defecating on everything, if you attract a flock, which with food is a sure thing and it grows, they will get noticed, and perhaps by the wrong people. People who may call an exterminator. 

Also feeding pigeons on a regular basis teaches them to sit and wait , not do what they were made by nature to do, which is get out of the city and fly to forage and find seeds in fields and fly back to their ledges, they get excersise and stimulation, less feed means less breeding which helps over population, overpopulation means more death and sickness. 

IMO, if you want a pet, I would adopt a pigeon that can't be released and keep it safe In an enclosure. Or think of other pet birds that do well indoors, like budgies and ring neck doves...ect..


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Even if your baby managed to avoid predation from other wildlife, people who would hurt it, and poison set out for rodents, it's only a matter of time before mingling with wild birds would get your baby infested with parasites or infected with disease.

You seem like the sort of person who has a big heart for rescue. If there is a wildlife rehab near you, you could look into volunteering. 
There may be a rescue that accepts them.

I know there are a lot of breeders in Itally. This is peep season on many places. You may save the life of an unwanted bird slated to be culled.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with the others. Would look for a nonreleasable bird or bird that is in danger of being culled. You would be saving a life and would have a wonderful,new friend. That is how we got our girls...one a feral,who was severely injured, and later a list racer one from a kill shelter, one semi feral squeaker from a breeder who didn't care well for his birds, one from a racer with a very ill wife who needs homes for his birds, and the latest one a domestic pigeon from an elderly man at a bird mart. Each has been a delightful,individual. Is there a wildlife rescue near you?


----------

